# UCLA Admission Decisions



## interiorpink (Apr 25, 2019)

Hello. I have a question I'm hoping some of you will have the answer to. I applied to the undergraduate film program at UCLA as a transfer student, interviewed about a month ago and I've been waiting to hear back from the Acceptd website ever since. Yesterday I got an email from the UCLA website notifying me to check my application status and it was a letter of admission. Does that mean I was admitted into the program? Or do I need to hear back from the Acceptd website to be admitted into the program.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 28, 2019)

interiorpink said:


> Hello. I have a question I'm hoping some of you will have the answer to. I applied to the undergraduate film program at UCLA as a transfer student, interviewed about a month ago and I've been waiting to hear back from the Acceptd website ever since. Yesterday I got an email from the UCLA website notifying me to check my application status and it was a letter of admission. Does that mean I was admitted into the program? Or do I need to hear back from the Acceptd website to be admitted into the program.


If you got an admission letter it sounds like you're accepted.


----------



## StarChild (Apr 28, 2019)

@interiorpink - @Chris W is right, once you have the letter you’re in. It would actually be illegal after giving you it in writing to not let you in. I’d start figuring out what your next steps are. Congratulations!!!


----------

